# لكل مدراء المشاريع - Project Management Guidelines



## م. سنان يونس نوري (19 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني وأخواتي الاعضاء
أطل عليكم من جديد بكتاب آخر مفيد ووافي بالمعلومات عن إدارة المشاريع الهندسية، سهل القراءة والفهم ويستطيع الجميع الاستفادة منه.. أرجو أن ينال رضاكم.

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة الثقافة والعلم والإبداع


----------



## nofal (19 يونيو 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يونيو 2007)

كتاب رائع جدا


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (22 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 يونيو 2007)

المهندس سنان
لك جزيل الشكر ، واطلالاتك دائما ما تثلج صدورنا


----------



## abbad96 (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## اسرارالدموع (28 يونيو 2007)

شاكر ومقدر لك لنقل ماهو مفيد


----------



## maseer (28 يونيو 2007)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا للمشاركة ...​


----------



## rora26 (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ع. عبدالرحمن (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (4 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## m_a_abbas (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الأمين (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سنان على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## wolfsameh (21 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## amor23 (12 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abosalah1 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو دعاء2 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## fakhree1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله الموفق


----------



## م_هبه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس سنان على هذه المشاركات الفعالة


----------



## bash98ar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very much Sana'


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسباتك​


----------



## م.تيسير الخصيلات (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## saleemcivil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وعجل الله من فرج العراق وجعله ذخرا للامة ز


----------



## hhmdan (2 يونيو 2011)

اكرمك الله ورفع درجاتك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزيت خيرا وبارك الله جهودك*​


----------



## gharib belal (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Mzghoul (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (9 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صهيب علي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ سنان اتمنى التواصل
اخوك مهندس صهيب من الرمادي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

أخى العزيز سنان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى من الله أن تعود بلدنا الحبيب العراق لتتبوء مكانها بين كبريات الدول العربيه ، فالعراق دائماً وأبداً عودنا على أن يكون فيه العلماء والشعراء الأفذاذ ، قد ينال الخونه 
من الأرض أو من الأرواح ونحسبهم شهداء إن شاء الله ،ولكن طالما أن هناك مخلصون أمثالك وأمثال أصدقاء لنا فى الملتقى ستمر الأزمه بإذن الله تعالى ويبقى الوطن والرجال
المخلصون


----------



## محمد النواري (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

